# Cactus Garden & Donkey Patch



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

About 30 years ago the wife and I got two small cactus plants at a garage sale. Been planting them outside every summer and takeing them in the basement every winter. It get's to be a bigger job every year. No the wife won't let me bring the donkey in. I don't even know what kind of cactus they are.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats a pretty nice cactus garden we thought about doing the same thing where our septic tank is bacause nothing grows there during the summer months.. Yours look like barrel cactus...Do they bloom different colors or just white?


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Thats a pretty nice cactus garden we thought about doing the same thing where our septic tank is bacause nothing grows there during the summer months.. Yours look like barrel cactus...Do they bloom different colors or just white?


Just white and only last about 24 hours but they rebloom all summer into fall. They have an aroma that must come from heaven. They can really prick you so I pull weeds around them with a long needle nose pliers.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I plan to try getting a cactus bed started in the spring...


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I Like Donkeys!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmmm wonder if they would grow up here in the pucker brush state....very nice garden.


----------



## kiramarie (Aug 1, 2011)

love this and your burro (donkey) I shamelessly kill anything but succulents in my garden... I mostly have Agave an Aloe
great looking patch of cactus you got there..


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice *Sedum* too.


----------

